# bov and wastegate vacuum sources?



## turTTle (Jul 26, 2010)

is teeing these both from the fpr a bad idea should i tee them from 2 different sources? any big turbo guys suggestions is greatly appreciated


----------



## mk3golfvr (Oct 27, 2010)

My wastegate and boost gauge is teed off my fpr and my diverted valve it off of another vacuum source on my manifold. Not completely sure if you can run both the dv/bov off one line. I would try to run the wastegate off it's own thing cause it that doesn't work some real serious things can happen.....like boom boom for way to much boost


----------



## ACPARTSGUY (Jan 13, 2011)

*vac source*

i removed my intake manifold and drilled and tapped some barbed fittings in and now i have a vac source for everything that needs one:beer:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

turTTle said:


> is teeing these both from the fpr a bad idea should i tee them from 2 different sources? any big turbo guys suggestions is greatly appreciated


Well, I am not a big turbo guy but someone on here told me to not use the FPR as a vac source. He told me to use the brake booster line for the boost gauge and run the WG off the vac port at the TB or on the manifold some where The brake booster hose has a check valve in it with a small green cap just before it. Just remove the green cap and use that nipple.


----------



## mk3golfvr (Oct 27, 2010)

What car/motor are you making that crazy 1/8 mph and that 1/4 mile time?? 94 in the 8th and only 117 in the 1/4?? And I've been running stuff off my fbr as well As many other people, it's a good vacuum source.


----------



## turTTle (Jul 26, 2010)

i a 1.8t atc engine code. i was running my boost guage off the fpr line just didnt want to tee anything elese off of it that line it it would be dangerous. maybe i should just use the brake booster line? for the bov?


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Wastegate should get source from charge piping, closer to the turbo is better. This is why many turbo compressor housings are tapped for wastegate source.

BOV/DV should get its source from intake manifold. You can always find an extra source thats being used for pcv or other that you can use, or teeing off the brake booster is ok too. FPR should have a clean source from the intake manifold, not shared.


----------



## turTTle (Jul 26, 2010)

Yareka said:


> Wastegate should get source from charge piping, closer to the turbo is better. This is why many turbo compressor housings are tapped for wastegate source.
> 
> BOV/DV should get its source from intake manifold. You can always find an extra source thats being used for pcv or other that you can use, or teeing off the brake booster is ok too. FPR should have a clean source from the intake manifold, not shared.


yea im thinking i will try and use the pcv tap under the manifold for the bov. and get as close to the throttle body on the charge piping i can for the wastegate. 

why is it that some people recommend wastegate source from befor the throttle body and some say after?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

turTTle said:


> yea im thinking i will try and use the pcv tap under the manifold for the bov. and get as close to the throttle body on the charge piping i can for the wastegate.
> 
> why is it that some people recommend wastegate source from befor the throttle body and some say after?



Go to the junkyard, see what the OEM's are doing. I have never once saw an OEM turbo car with a vac signal going to the wastegate.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Any source after the throttle plate will work fine for the BOV/DV. It needs to be after the throttle plate so that it sees vacuum to open.





turTTle said:


> why is it that some people recommend wastegate source from befor the throttle body and some say after?




It makes no difference, boost is boost. I'd say take it from after the throttle plate, that way your wastegate is seeing the same pressure as the back of your valves are seeing. A bit more accurate IMO.


----------



## turTTle (Jul 26, 2010)

djsheijkdfj said:


> Any source after the throttle plate will work fine for the BOV/DV. It needs to be after the throttle plate so that it sees vacuum to open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for all the help guys i apreciate it


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

mk3golfvr said:


> What car/motor are you making that crazy 1/8 mph and that 1/4 mile time?? 94 in the 8th and only 117 in the 1/4?? And I've been running stuff off my fbr as well As many other people, it's a good vacuum source.


 Mk3 VR6 GTI, Kinetics stage 2, .82 Ar housing, DSR 256's, 30# chip @ 12 psi and stock compression. LSD and 22" M/T's up front. MPH will increse the more you spin, I didn't spin.:thumbup:

Back on topic, I noticed no change running my vac source from the brake booster line or tee'd off the FPR.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Dave926 said:


> Go to the junkyard, see what the OEM's are doing. I have never once saw an OEM turbo car with a vac signal going to the wastegate.


:laugh:
I vaguely remember Mazda Speed Protege not doing this.... but don't quote me on that

The 'reason' why its not reccomended to tap into the FPR source is really a precaution that you may manipulate the signal that controls your fuel (duh) :screwy:
Is it a good source for vac/boost? yes, meaning the regulator needs a solid vac source to run properly thats why/where the OEM choose it to be.
That being said, most ppl dont' have issue using this for their bypass valves, keep in mind, the larger/longer the line t'd off of the FPR the more it will impact the signal. Which doesn't make it the best canadiate for a boost guage since the line runs into your cabin.

The boost signal should be as close to the compressor as possible, 'boost' is not 'boost'... there is a transient delay depending on where the source actually is, not to mention there are all kinds of stuff happening inside your manifold which can fluxuate the signal. The real question is will you notice the effect or not? ... and it can depend on setup to setup. 
It is possible to get over boost spike from taking a source farther from the compressor, or instability, it takes time for the WG to open... signal to equalize etc... Its not the end of the world but you're given the best case senario its your option to abide by it or not.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Yareka said:


> Wastegate should get source from charge piping, closer to the turbo is better. This is why many turbo compressor housings are tapped for wastegate source.
> 
> .


Exactly. Let the WG see what's coming out of the compressor. Manifold=boost spikes. Ask me how I know:facepalm:


----------

